# Where can I get...



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AFX SGP and SMT wide chassis, new old stock?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think saw I just two, mint, on ebay for 18 bucks for the pair. better hurry!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

could only see f1s...


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Montoya- Here's Jim Gase's website. He has SG+ rolling chassis at the bottom of the Tomy page.
http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/tomyhocars.htm
MASCR also has rolling chassis although prices are a bit high.
http://www.mascr.com/index.htm?87
Jim


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Sorry guys I should have been clearer.

I need Aurora SG+ wides, not Tomy ones!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> Sorry guys I should have been clearer.
> 
> I need Aurora SG+ wides, not Tomy ones!!



I was talking about Aurora. They may be speed shifters though, which are just about the same thing as Super MT.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I was talking about Aurora. They may be speed shifters though, which are just about the same thing as Super MT.


never heard of them until yesterday, they have two cogs? How does that work?


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Aurora used a special terminal track and controllers which reversed the polarity. The Speed-Shifters used a special rear which had a low and high gear, they went the same way when the polarity was switched so you went fron low gear to high gear from your controller. I think they were set up with "Hurst Shifters" controllers or you could use the Turn-On controllers as well which came later in the 1980s or so with the Blazin' Brakes (rear brake lights lit up and car just freely spun until you left off), Cat's Eyes (geared so headlights would turn on and off) and Stop! Police (Reversing police car with pin in rear of Magnatraction police chassis). I think the problem was when you were at speed and shifted, the armature changed rotation and thus you lost your momentum, etc. All of them used a chassis similar to the Aurora Super MT (inline) except for the cop cars. You can run these cars as-is on standard HO slot car set-ups just that you lose the features of each.

P.S. I tested one of these special chassis once on a long HO raceway at a hobby shop with the clutch-type mechanism to test out the coast factor. I had roughly the same speed as others but with the pin always engaging the rear gear, it would pop the guide pin out of the slot if you gunned it on a start.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> AFX SGP and SMT wide chassis, new old stock?


From us............

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

SCJ said:


> From us............
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Not had time for a proper look (gotta go to work to save up for all the planned slot car buys!) but I saw G-plus chassis not SGP and MagnaTraction (pancake) not Super MagnaTraction (inline).


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> Not had time for a proper look (gotta go to work to save up for all the planned slot car buys!) but I saw G-plus chassis not SGP and MagnaTraction (pancake) not Super MagnaTraction (inline).


All with the assumption your wanting both in the vintage Varity...we have them, but they are pretty hard to find and we are down to less then 100 or so, so like all items in short supply, we pull them from our site. EM me and LMK how many condition etc. your looking for.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

SCJ said:


> but they are pretty hard to find and we are down to less then 100 or so, so like all items in short supply, we pull them from our site. www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Why is that?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> Why is that?


Why is what?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

SCJ said:


> Why is what?
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


why do you pull items?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Because we are about to sell out of them.......

Nothing more aggravating then searching the web for hours, days, weeks trying to find an item and then when you finally do, find out it's out of stock! 

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

